

In a First, Square Tops $100M in US Sales in One Day - jonastern
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/square-100m-sales/

======
kitbrennan
_noting that this kind of sales volume ranks it as the 13th largest U.S.
retailer by annual sales_

Statements like this are very misleading. Square isn't a retailer, it is a
payment processor. The real question is how Square compares against other card
processors, both terminal POS based and mobile reader based?

Alternatively, how much of the market has Square actually taken, and what is
their current growth rate? Without knowing pertinent numbers, Square topping
$100m after 5 years of operations could be evidence of a damning failure (I'm
not saying it is, but rather that we do not have nearly enough data to know).

Edit: grammar

------
djloche
I wish I were an insider so I could see the breakdown of how longtail their
business is.

What was the largest contributing business' amount for the day?

I got an email from Square because I bought chocolate at a coffee shop via
square.

------
paul_f
For comparison, the market leader, First Data, processes about 50x that. $5B
per day. Still, not bad.

~~~
Axsuul
Furthermore, First Data owns Clover, the other POS system you've been seeing
at your local coffee shop.

